# Robotic Solfidae,Fusion Amblypygi,and Unknown Digital Inverts



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

Wanted to share some 3-d projects i had been working on recently..thought it might be amusing..and you guys seem pretty cool and open minded enough.

If this is too far off topic, I apologize beforehand, and mods please edit or delete as needed.

I have created some 3 dimensional inverts as kind  of a fun little project.
these were made with Lightwave 8.5.

To make it interesting i kinda fused characteristics of various species..and some features that do not exsist anywhere.
Even created a robotic Solfugid prototype.
am thinking of doing a Centipede type soon, as well.
please enjoy!


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

some arachnid from mars, i suppose.


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

a few more.


----------



## rm90 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow those are amazing..!


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

Ryan Maguire said:


> Wow those are amazing..!


thanks!..just some concept work i was doing.


----------



## maxident213 (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW!  Dude those are awesome!  I can't wait to see the centipede!  

Deadly art! :clap: :clap: :worship:


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

great to hear you guys like them so far.
here is a wheelbug i was working on..yes, i know they are anatomically inaccurate..but were for fun..and art.
:razz:


----------



## beetleman (Jul 16, 2007)

:clap: wow those are awesome! keep em coming


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow!! FANTASTIC stuff!  :clap: 

More?


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Wow!! FANTASTIC stuff!  :clap:
> 
> More?


much appreciated, all.
i am going to llook around and see what other strange bug like projects i have created..will be posting some more pics tonight!


----------



## kahoy (Jul 18, 2007)

wow...

but make those joints look good... you love arthopods right?


those on the whips look good... 2 set of fangs !!!


----------



## Ted (Jul 19, 2007)

kahoy said:


> wow...
> 
> but make those joints look good... you love arthopods right?
> 
> ...


lol..yeah..
i put more detail in some projects than others..depending on the situation.
but man...it sure is fun making the hybripods.


----------



## R.HENNING (Jul 19, 2007)

GREAT WORK !!! :clap: 

I like the spiders the best, but all are killer works. :worship:


----------



## JPD (Jul 20, 2007)

That is amazing!  I am still planning my first tattoo and was wanting a robotic spider....these images are exactly what I had envisioned in my mind....just not talented enough to create them myself.  Great work!


----------



## Ted (Jul 20, 2007)

JPD said:


> That is amazing!  I am still planning my first tattoo and was wanting a robotic spider....these images are exactly what I had envisioned in my mind....just not talented enough to create them myself.  Great work!


thank you all!!!

maybe i can assist sometime..i do lots of kinds of art...illustration, sculpture, metal, etc..all of it creepy looking.


----------



## JPD (Jul 20, 2007)

Ted said:


> thank you all!!!
> 
> maybe i can assist sometime..i do lots of kinds of art...illustration, sculpture, metal, etc..all of it creepy looking.


That would be great!  I will PM you as the time draws closer


----------



## Ted (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks Jpd..



so here are a few of an insect-human hybrid i created about the same time.
a few of her in her Cocoon and emerging from it like a cicada, lol.

enjoy, you crazy folks!


----------



## Pulk (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm impressed! Those are all awesome.


----------



## Ted (Jul 20, 2007)

Pulk said:


> I'm impressed! Those are all awesome.


thanks!

just a little friday night fun!


----------



## Ted (Jul 21, 2007)

here is an aquatic Demiheteropteran..dont ask me., lol.
created this a few months ago
enjoy


----------



## Ted (Jul 21, 2007)

a few shots of a neptune crustacean i made recently.
i like this one alot.
feel free to use any of my pictures as wallpapers if you desire.











http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m148/neptunewaffle/b2.jpg


----------



## Pulk (Jul 21, 2007)

Ted said:


> feel free to use any of my pictures as wallpapers if you desire.


You're gonna have to provide 1024x768 versions.


----------



## Ted (Jul 21, 2007)

Pulk said:


> You're gonna have to provide 1024x768 versions.


list what you want and i can email you larger versions.


----------



## Pulk (Aug 4, 2007)

...centipede?


----------



## Ted (Aug 8, 2007)

Pulk said:


> ...centipede?


sorry, lol..i didnt forget entirely..just got sidetracked because of some serious car issues.
am hoping to get back to the drawing board soon..stay tuned!


----------



## rattler420 (Aug 8, 2007)

some really good work.  i can see from this & several other posts that your a man of many talents.  keep up the good work


----------



## Ted (Aug 8, 2007)

rattler420 said:


> some really good work.  i can see from this & several other posts that your a man of many talents.  keep up the good work


very kind and cool compliment..thank you so much.
i just wished i could post allt he other bizarre stuff i do on here..lol


----------



## rattler420 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ted said:


> very kind and cool compliment..thank you so much.
> i just wished i could post allt he other bizarre stuff i do on here..lol


i would definitely like to see more examples of some of your art.  ever thought of making a web page to display your stuff?


----------



## Ted (Aug 8, 2007)

rattler420 said:


> i would definitely like to see more examples of some of your art.  ever thought of making a web page to display your stuff?


i do have a main website and online shop, and sell stuff offline as well.
if you pm me, i will send you a link to my websites.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 11, 2007)

very cool!!nice work


----------



## Ted (Nov 1, 2007)

some sneak peak shots of a robot centipede I'm working on.
its only half finished, and will be smoothed out and textured/surfaced/and then filmed/rendered.
should have some nice images of the finished project in a week.


----------



## R.HENNING (Nov 1, 2007)

Great stuff Ted, :clap: 
Can't wait to see the finished centipede !!  It would make a real cool wallpaper.
:drool: :drool: :drool: 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ted (Nov 1, 2007)

R.HENNING said:


> Great stuff Ted, :clap:
> Can't wait to see the finished centipede !!  It would make a real cool wallpaper.
> :drool: :drool: :drool:
> Thanks for sharing


hi!!
long time, eh!?
i hope you're doing well! 
i enjoy the creating part of the project.
getting a nice texture and color scheme will be the tricky part.
i will send you wallpaper sized files when the thing is done.


----------



## beetleman (Nov 1, 2007)

:clap: ahh, as always awesome stuff!!


----------



## R.HENNING (Nov 1, 2007)

Why thank you very very much Ted.    
KEEP UP THE MIND BLOWING ART !!!


----------

